# *Possible* Temporary Solution for those with LG



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

I took this post down. Obvi, don't worry about it, check out my other posts/replies to see what I've done


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

DevilOnMyBack said:


> I SHOULD NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING THAT GOES WRONG WITH YOU OR OTHERS.


You are definately responsible


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

ileococcygeus said:


> You are definately responsible


Yeah yeah.


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

DevilOnMyBack said:


> Yeah yeah.


What exactly do you mean when you say LG?I can see how not eating after 6pm might help ensure that digestion of the main meal was complete before the next day. Does this work without the water intake?I notice your age, but I think 3L per day is what they say.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

ileococcygeus said:


> What exactly do you mean when you say LG?I can see how not eating after 6pm might help ensure that digestion of the main meal was complete before the next day. Does this work without the water intake?I notice your age, but I think 3L per day is what they say.


LG= Leaky gas, Fecal Body Odor; which is what this is solely designed to reduce. I haven't tried it without the water intake, as I said I've only tried this for a week so maybe you can try it without the water after 6pm and the report back. I feel like the water intake makes my body function better aswell as flush the food I've eaten down and dilute it so that its not only food sitting in my stomach. However one of the reasons I started this is to sort of go over trial and error with different techniques and see what works best for everyone. What I described works best for me, it's a bit extreme but on the monday this past week (the 9th) I cleared it with my family doctor who said it should harm me to try it. Obviously the more we try different routines, the better results each of us can get with our symptoms. And again, try whatever amounts of water you want, and if you dont find it working, drink a little more, just dont over do it.


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

DevilOnMyBack said:


> LG= Leaky gas, Fecal Body Odor


Well, what do you mean by leaky gas, fecal body odor?


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

You're much more handsome now, Pengu


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

pengu said:


> aww thankscall 1-800-ISMELLIKESHIT if ur looking for a good time


LOL you always give me a good laugh lmao


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hey Devilonmyback,I'd like to mention one or two things if thats ok -Firstly my complete sympathy to you, I had lg when I was in school so i know how hard it must be for you.Secondly I'm really full of admiration for you. I wish I had your self discipline. I find it so hard to cut out the junk food, I usually can do so for a few days but my resolve nearly always weakens and once I break my diet I usually go on a binge. Also the way you can stop eating after 6pm is pretty impressive. I usually have my dinner at around half seven but I'd be starving going to bed if I didn't have a small snack afterwards.If you feel what you have described is working for you then that's absolutley fantastic and hopefully it will continue to work for you. I do have a small concern about what you said though. You mentioned how you usually drink 4 litres of water around half an hour after your final meal. If you don't mind me saying I'm not too sure is that such a good idea. I did read that when you eat you probably shouldn't drink much with it as it dilutes the stomach acid making it harder to digest your food. And even after you eat you should wait a while for your digestive system to work fully. I'm pretty sure I've read that it can take two hours for the food to leave your stomach. Ofcourse I',m not suggesting that you shouldn't drink anything until after two hours you've eaten but drinking that much liquid after just half an hour might mean your food doesn't get fully digested. One other warning too I find milk/dairy really inreases my lg and I did see on another forum for people with odour problems that dairy was voted along with red meat as the main trigger for their odour. Then again everyones different so it mightn't affect you, but maybe you would considering replacing your normal milk with something like soya milk for a little while to see what efect it might have on you. I do feel the main reason you're getting better is cutting out the junk food which is a seriously hard thing to do so fair dues to you for doing sverall though I'm definately no expert and you obviously have it a lot more together than me so feel free to ignore all this if you wish but maybe it's something for you to consider.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

yellow11 said:


> Hey Devilonmyback,I'd like to mention one or two things if thats ok -Firstly my complete sympathy to you, I had lg when I was in school so i know how hard it must be for you.Secondly I'm really full of admiration for you. I wish I had your self discipline. I find it so hard to cut out the junk food, I usually can do so for a few days but my resolve nearly always weakens and once I break my diet I usually go on a binge. Also the way you can stop eating after 6pm is pretty impressive. I usually have my dinner at around half seven but I'd be starving going to bed if I didn't have a small snack afterwards.If you feel what you have described is working for you then that's absolutley fantastic and hopefully it will continue to work for you. I do have a small concern about what you said though. You mentioned how you usually drink 4 litres of water around half an hour after your final meal. If you don't mind me saying I'm not too sure is that such a good idea. I did read that when you eat you probably shouldn't drink much with it as it dilutes the stomach acid making it harder to digest your food. And even after you eat you should wait a while for your digestive system to work fully. I'm pretty sure I've read that it can take two hours for the food to leave your stomach. Ofcourse I',m not suggesting that you shouldn't drink anything until after two hours you've eaten but drinking that much liquid after just half an hour might mean your food doesn't get fully digested. One other warning too I find milk/dairy really inreases my lg and I did see on another forum for people with odour problems that dairy was voted along with red meat as the main trigger for their odour. Then again everyones different so it mightn't affect you, but maybe you would considering replacing your normal milk with something like soya milk for a little while to see what efect it might have on you. I do feel the main reason you're getting better is cutting out the junk food which is a seriously hard thing to do so fair dues to you for doing sverall though I'm definately no expert and you obviously have it a lot more together than me so feel free to ignore all this if you wish but maybe it's something for you to consider.


Hey,I appreciate all that, and the biggest reason for me posting this is because I want feedback and somethings that I can do to make my health the best.Thank you for the compliments, it really is hard to earn the eating habits I have but it comes with the dedication to get better. I have control over what I eat and when, which is something I know many people cannot do, I'm extremely fit/healthy because of it. However, I thank you for the feedback and the constructive criticism, as I said I'm 16, stupid and insecure, part of the reason why I have such control over food is because I'm terrified to eat. As sad as that sounds, if I didn't play rugby then I'd probably be an anorexic. As you said, I will dilute the stomach acid, and really, I drink so much to dilute it because I'm terrified of the smell. Meat is the one thing that i've never cut out, its been a huge part of my life all my life and I like to think of myself as a carnivore. However if you say it is a contributer to the smell I will try it out to see if it helps (though its funny cause my parents just cooked a huge roast), but I will let my mom know that i'm quiting meat to try it out and I will quit it, and I'll let ya know how its going.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hey Devilonmyback,I really do admire, and have to say envy as well, the way you are able to keep to a strict diet. It's such a hard thing to do. the way you have control over it means I would be pretty confident that you will be able to overcome your lg issues like for example Westr more or less did.If you don't mind I'd like to emphasize again I'm really no expert on this so please don't take anything I say too much to heart. In one way I would be kind of wary if something I say causes you to give up eating red meat for a while especially seeing how you like eating it and are still a growing man. All I can say is though that I've always found it very difficult to digest it and it has been responsible for some of my worst lg episodes. And as I mentioned before another forum for odour sufferers voted red meat as the main trigger food. Then again everyone's different so maybe you don't have a problem digesting it. If you do decide to give it up for a while though I really hope you won't go without the protein your body needs, like chicken, turkey and fish should still be ok I think.If you don't mind me asking have you got any ibs type symptoms besides lg? Like bloating or cramps? I really believe for the majority of us we can't absorb our food properly and this leads to a dysbiosis/sibo problem in our guts. (Again I'm no expert, like if I was I'd be cured by now, so others will have different theories). But I really do think it would be useful for you if you could get to see a gastroenterologist who could do a test for sibo for you as well as perhaps some food intolerance tests. Maybe it's something for you to consider though you seem to be doing pretty well as it is.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

yellow11 said:


> Hey Devilonmyback,I really do admire, and have to say envy as well, the way you are able to keep to a strict diet. It's such a hard thing to do. the way you have control over it means I would be pretty confident that you will be able to overcome your lg issues like for example Westr more or less did.If you don't mind I'd like to emphasize again I'm really no expert on this so please don't take anything I say too much to heart. In one way I would be kind of wary if something I say causes you to give up eating red meat for a while especially seeing how you like eating it and are still a growing man. All I can say is though that I've always found it very difficult to digest it and it has been responsible for some of my worst lg episodes. And as I mentioned before another forum for odour sufferers voted red meat as the main trigger food. Then again everyone's different so maybe you don't have a problem digesting it. If you do decide to give it up for a while though I really hope you won't go without the protein your body needs, like chicken, turkey and fish should still be ok I think.If you don't mind me asking have you got any ibs type symptoms besides lg? Like bloating or cramps? I really believe for the majority of us we can't absorb our food properly and this leads to a dysbiosis/sibo problem in our guts. (Again I'm no expert, like if I was I'd be cured by now, so others will have different theories). But I really do think it would be useful for you if you could get to see a gastroenterologist who could do a test for sibo for you as well as perhaps some food intolerance tests. Maybe it's something for you to consider though you seem to be doing pretty well as it is.


Hey, to answer your questions, here I go. I talked with my mom today and she said it is fine and we discussed the types of meats I can eat, and agreed that chicken and fish is fine. We had another beef based dinner however she made me chicken instead separately







. And yes I do have other ibs syptoms, I get minor pains/abdominal cramps, severe bloating if i eat the wrong thing (it sounds like the titanic sinking in my stomach), so those are my symptomsNow with the other tests, I have been tested for Giardia (wasn't fun), Lactose intolerance, Fructose Intolerance, Celiac Disease and one more but I forgot. I did all this around march this year. I have a scheduled Endoscopy and Colonoscopy for late october which I think will be fun being sedated and all lol. I have seen two gastroenterologists, the second one diagnosed me with IBS and scheduled my appointment. When I get there I will definitely ask about sibo and ask if he can look for signs of that. Oh yeah and they are doing biopsies so they will find anything that could be wrong. And part of the reason why I have control is because when preping for the lactose and fructose intolerance I had to go almost a month with nothing that had a trace of it which included 90% of foods. So i was really on a health binge, and it stuck, though i added fructose and lactose back in. However I've cut down on fructose and with the red meat test im doing now I am going to cut out lactose to give me the best results. (yes I have alternatives for it lol)Thanks for the suggestions, I will really note it down for something to ask and I'll let ya know how the red meat goes.


----------



## lone_paladin (Sep 29, 2011)

DevilOnMyBack said:


> LOL you always give me a good laugh lmao


LOL


----------



## Magic n Colts (Oct 1, 2012)

How long has it been now since you've started and has it begun to fail?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

Magic n Colts said:


> How long has it been now since you've started and has it begun to fail?


Well... I did it for about 3 weeks, things went decent but I did not receive what I was hoping for- odor free. I definitely suggest that drinking 2L of water daily is good for you and you will feel the effects, eating as healthy as you can and taking your poo's at night rather than in the morning. I have found something that has worked to almost a COMPLETELY smell free life that has been going on and I might believe I am 95% odor reduced as in I do not smell at all throughout a 6 hour day of sitting in confined rooms with 30 other kids. I'm receiving my life back... I will post about that after this week to let everyone know what has given me such success. And it is not nearly as crazy as this with rules and sh!t. Its a basic diet change that did wonders for me. Look for that later, I'll post in here linking everyone for it. So to answer you're questions:I did this for 3 weeksI have stopped as I found something better. Still drink 2L of water daily.


----------



## Magic n Colts (Oct 1, 2012)

I decided to drink 2L or more and test the no eating after 6 pm. Hopefully whatever you found helps long-term until you find a permanent solution. Going to another GI, after my Mom and I gave up on the first after 3 months although I've had this problem since 10th grade (11th grade now), but seeing whatever you post will probably end up being something more helpful than the ol' " Paranoid/needs more fiber".


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

Magic n Colts said:


> I decided to drink 2L or more and test the no eating after 6 pm. Hopefully whatever you found helps long-term until you find a permanent solution. Going to another GI, after my Mom and I gave up on the first after 3 months although I've had this problem since 10th grade (11th grade now), but seeing whatever you post will probably end up being something more helpful than the ol' " Paranoid/needs more fiber".


The water and no eating after 6pm might help a lil, but the more little things that you do it adds up to alot. If you get hungry, which you will, eat a lil and drink water, if you want try to eat most of your meal before 6, and finish the rest by 7. Ill message ya when i get home from school


----------



## Magic n Colts (Oct 1, 2012)

DevilOnMyBack said:


> The water and no eating after 6pm might help a lil, but the more little things that you do it adds up to alot. If you get hungry, which you will, eat a lil and drink water, if you want try to eat most of your meal before 6, and finish the rest by 7. Ill message ya when i get home from school


Alrighty.


----------

